# Death of Matthew Dear and Manufacturing Steroid Hysteria in the United Kingdom



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Death of Matthew Dear and Manufacturing Steroid Hysteria in the United Kingdom by Millard Baker Teenage bodybuilder Matthew Dear died on April 20, 2009 reportedly from an overdose of anabolic steroids. The parents of Matthew Dear were the first to attribute their son???s death to anabolic steroids. The news of Matthew Dear???s ???steroid death??? was [...]

*Read More...*


----------

